# Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??



## Strolchi (1. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen an alle,
ich habe einen 5 m² Teich. Volumen ca. 5000L.
 Da drinn befinden sich 2 Schleierschwänze, 3 Goldfiche, 5 Kois, 3 Shibukins, 2 kleine Graskarpfen und 2 Muscheln

Der Teich selbst ist erst 3 Monate alt. Das Wasser ist Glasklar wegen gutem Filter und vielen Pflanzen ´,   Groß sind die Fische eigentlich nicht so die größten sind 1 Koi 25 cm, 1 Koi, 19 cm un 3 Kois ca. 10 cm groß, die Anderen pendeln noch so knapp an 10 cm. Ich denke der Teich ist zu klein.^^ hoffe es aber nicht.., Jeder sagt Graskarpfen sind ein Fehler wenn man sie in den Gartenteich absetzt aber meine sind ganz normal, sie essen keine Pflanzen an, un düsen nur frech herum. Keine Sorgen, wenn sie zu groß sind setze ich sie wieder in unseren großen Fischteich ab 130m².

Ich hoffe auf ein paar sinnvolle Tipps, vielleicht ob andere Fischarten für meinen Teich sinnvoll währen oda so, andere Gestaltungen was ihr auszusetzen habt also denn,

SChreibt schön bei mir rein und man hört sich 
  Strolchi (könnt mich auch Tim nennen, Strolchi ist mein Hund)


----------



## jochen (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Hallo Tim,

zunächst mal...

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum

deine Vermutung ist leider richtig, dein Fischbesatz ist zu hoch für dein Teichvolumen.

Der Teich wäre mit deinen 5 Kois grerade so an der Grenze, damit sich die Fische einigermaßen wohlfühlen.

Ich würde dir raten entweder behälst du die Kois ohne Restbesatz, oder eben den Restbesatz und lässt deine Kois weg.
Ich denke mal alles zusammen wird nicht gut gehen.

Zu den __ Graskarpfen...

Ja das stimmt einige User hier verfluchen wörtlich ihre Graskarpfen, wenn deine die Pflanzen in Ruhe lassen können es ja Ausnahmen sein, das kann sich aber schlagartig ändern, an deiner Stelle würde ich sie heraus nehmen.

Wenn man dein Profil liest und ein wenig rechnen kann scheint dein Teich tief genug zu sein für die Überwinterung deiner Fische.

Schleierschwänze sind meines Wissens aber nicht so robust und können dir im Winter eingehen.

Mein Tipp...

Lass deine Goldis und Shubunkins im Teich, und kaufe dir zu deinen __ Muscheln noch einen kleinen Schwarm Bitterlinge....
mir persönlich würde das am besten gefallen,
aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, es melden sich noch bestimmt andere User zu deinen Thema.,

jedenfalls wünsche ich dir hier im Forum und vor allem an deinen Teich viel Spaß.

Wäre nett, wenn du ein paar Bilder von deinen Teich hier einstellen könntest,
bringt mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Moin Tim,

schließe mich Jochen an.
5000l = max. 5 Koi *oder* halt die restlichen Fische.
Überbesatz geht auf Dauer zu Lasten der Fische.

Bilder wären natürlich nicht schlecht um dazu





> ein paar sinnvolle Tipps, vielleicht ob andere Fischarten für meinen Teich sinnvoll währen oda so, andere Gestaltungen was ihr auszusetzen habt


irgendwas sagen zu können.


----------



## Strolchi (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Tach
Ja leider is a zu klein,mhhh... mal schauen was ich tuhe entweder welche rausnehmen oder ihn vergrÖßern muss ma schauen.!! Jochen Bitterlinge sind ja keine schlechte Idee aber, die sollen sich ganz schön schnell vermehren mit den Muscheln. (oder)?? 
Teichbiler werde ich auch bald schießen also denn,
Antwortet schön

Liebe Grüße

Strolchi


----------



## jochen (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Hallo Tim,

nein, der Nachwuchs bei den Bitterlingen hält sich zumindest bei mir in Grenzen, ganz in Gegensatz zu den Stichlingen davon gibts mehr als genug.

Ich denke mal zu einer Plage wird der Bitterlingsnachwuchs sicher nicht.


----------



## Strolchi (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Tach
ja ok dann schau ich mal was ich machen kann und morgen kommen dann mal Fotos rein das ish euch ein Bild machen könnt.., und an alles mal ne Frage, wo bekomm ich den die Stichlinge oder Bitterlinge also bei und gibts die nich im Zoogecshäft und im Baumarkt also?? sagts mir ma bidde.
Also denn 
Liebe Grüße Strolchi


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Hi,

gib mal ne "Suchanzeige" bei uns im Flohmarkt auf. Vielleicht bringt es was. 
Ansonsten frag halt mal die Zooladenbesitzer, ob sie nicht welche bestellen können....


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Hallo,
Jo dann frag ich halt ein mal nach den Bitterlingen im Zoofachhandel. Und weis jemand ob eine Teich tiefe von 65-75cm ausreicht um sie überwintern zu lassen?? hoff mal schon sonst. Was gebe es sonst noch für alternativen außer Aquarium?? hoff mal auf schöne Antworten also denn

Liebe Grüße,
Tim (Strolchi)


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Hmm,

Du machst Dir Gedanken wegen den Bitterlingen und der Teichtiefe... ist das ein anderer Teich als der mit den 3 Koi?


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Wie Annett??

3 Koi??? ich hab 5 Kois...., ich weis nicht was du meinst.!! Naja wollt ich insgesamt fragen wegen all meinen Fischen ob ich sie bei der Tiefe von 65-75cm überwintern kann??? hoff auf eine sinnvolle Antwort. Und nachhert kommen ma Bilder rein ma schauen ob sie euch gefallen also denn,

<Liebe Grüße,
Tim (Strolchi)


----------



## Steffen (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Hallo,

man sag immer eine Tiefe von 1,20 -1,30 reicht zum Überwintern bei Kois muß es aber noch etwas Tiefer sein glaube 1,50 ! 

Noch ein kleine Hilfe kannst dir ja mal durchlesen..

Das richtige Teichprofil


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Hi Tim,

du schreibst in deiner Vorstellung und im Profil das dein Teich 5m² hat und ein Volumen von 5000ltr, nach deiner letzten Antwort lässt du andeuten das dein Teich nicht tiefer als 75cm ist, das kann nicht zusammenpassen.

Deine Angaben sollten schon stimmen die du hier einstellst, sonst kann dir nicht geholfen werden.

Sollte dein Teich nur 75cm Tiefe haben ist er nicht geeignet für eine Überwinterung deiner Fische, schon gar nicht für die Kois.

PS,

wenn denn deine Postleitzahl stimmt,

in Kulmbach im Fressnapf gibt es Bitterlinge die nicht mal schlecht ausschauen, 
__ Stichlinge kannst du von mir haben wenn du willst, wohne keine 30km von dir weg... 

kommt aber auf deinen Teichvolumen an, und was du mit den Kois vor hast....


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Tach,
Nein Jochen, mein Teich ist an der höchsten Stelle 65-75cm hoch und an der teifsten Stelle 90-100 cm ok jetzt?? Nicht das des falsch verstehst.!!  Und lang ist er 2.90m und Breit 1.60m . Dann hat man ungefär ein Volumen von 5000Liter vllt. auch ein bisschen weniger is ja net so schlimm..., und meine postleitzahl stimmt, dann schau ich hal ma nach Kulmbach oder gibts in Bayreuth im Anzo eig. auch Fische ??? weis ich jetzt gar net so ganau...^^ 

Also denn,
Schreibts schön..
Tim(Strolchi)


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Hallo Tim,

ich würde mich an deiner Stelle eher Gedanken machen, wie ich den Fischbesatz reduziere.

Ich glaube du hast mich vorhin ein wenig falsch verstanden, erst den Fischbesatz  (Koi) reduzieren, dann kannst du weiter überlegen was du haben möchtest.

Haben wir doch schon alles durchgekaut...:beeten: 

PS, Anzo in BT kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

Tach, 
sop jetzt zeig ich euch mal meinem Teich is net groß aber is in Ordnung.
Meldet dann alle Verbesserungsvorschläge 
Foto  
mein Teich is noch net ganz fertig wir noch mit einer Holzwand hinten verkleidet.
Foto 
jo mal a paar Fische  von uns.
Foto 
Das sind  Japanische Kois von uns leider noch net handzarm.
Foto 
Des is noch ma unser großer Koi erst 25cm .

Naja ich hoff des passt so weit also denn
Antwortet schön 
Tim (Strolchi)


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Habe ich zu viel Fische in meinem Gartenteich??*

JO Klar jochen
Ich werd denk ich einen 2 Teich mit meinem Vater bauen. Is noch nicht sicher aber denk ich des is gebongt.
 Also denn 
Liebe Grüße
Tim (Strolchi)


----------

